# Michael bisping to fight in 2 weeks



## MA_Student (Nov 11, 2017)

So it's just been announced bisping Is replacing Anderson silva in fighting kelvin gastelum in china in 2 weeks. Wow that's a very quick turnaround fighting again 3 weeks letter. You've got to respect bisping for that the guys got serious guts getting back in the cage that quick. That's why bispings my favourite fighter. Win or lose he always brings it and isnt afraid to take a risk


----------

